# frog hunting video!



## Narcaleptic sling shotter (Feb 27, 2014)

Hey SSF i am proud to bring you the first frog hunting video from Cedar Key!!!






PS i messed up while editing so the last 45 sec of the video repeats the 45 before it so you don't have to watch it!!!


----------



## Samurai Samoht (Apr 6, 2013)

Looks like you guys had fun!


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

What a great time you guys had together. Wish I could join you. I hope those young fellows appreciate how lucky they are to be able to participate in this sort of thing. And a fantastic haul!!! I can almost taste those legs. Thanks so much for the video.

Cheers .... Charles


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Now we need a video of the feast!


----------



## Jaximus (Jun 1, 2013)

That looks like a freaking blast! Wish I'd been a slinger when I lived in Florida.


----------



## oldmiser (Jan 22, 2014)

Oh May what a great time you guys had...I never have hunted frogs....But sure would like too give it a try...

Thank You guys for sharing ,,awesome video too me any way...Best to ya on your next adventure~AKAOldmiser


----------



## ghost0311/8541 (Jan 6, 2013)

We had fun and he did good on his first hunt.


----------



## wolf98 (Mar 2, 2014)

man that looks like a good time


----------



## shew97 (Feb 13, 2014)

Looks like yaw ha a great time and can't wait to get back into the action with yaw again


----------



## Beanflip (Sep 11, 2010)

Thank you for the video! A group frog hunt with slingshots! Awesome! Glad you guys are here.


----------



## Sharpshooter II (Apr 15, 2014)

Great video


----------



## ChapmanHands (Oct 14, 2013)

Good stuff guys, looked like a blast.


----------



## SkullsFB (Jul 7, 2014)

Great hunt!


----------



## erniepc1 (Jun 7, 2014)

Looks like you had a blast. Some fine eating ready for cooking.


----------

